# bluetooth  sur PowerMac G5



## lepetitpiero (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,


Ma question va être bête, mais je la posse quand même:
Je possède un PowerMac G5 sans le module Bluetooth, est-il possible de faire installer ce module en interne? car je ne vois pas ce module en vente sur l'apple Store. Je ne parle pas de l'adaptateur bluetooth en USB, mais bien du module Bluetooth que l'on peut avoir en option lors de l'achat

Je crois que cette option n'est pas disponibe, seul l'ajout d'une cart airport extrème est encore possible pour le wifi

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


@+


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2005)

Va faire un tour chez: www.macosx86.net
Selon le modèle de ton G5, il est possible qu'ils aient le module bluetooth (et l'antenne externe qui va avec)


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Décembre 2005)

Salut


Un grand merci à toi, je confirme, il y a ce qu'il faut


@+


----------



## petitfuzzle (4 Décembre 2005)

Je l'ai fait, ce n'est pas très compliqué, il faut suivre le tutorial suivant : http://www.pomme-grenette.org/site/article.php?id=79


----------

